
Grindr Sells Stake to Chinese Company, Valued at $155m - cft
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/12/technology/grindr-sells-stake-to-chinese-company.html?ref=business
======
unfunco
It's worth noting that in China, including mainland China, homosexuality is
not seen as much of a taboo as it is in western cultures, whilst there are
many on here that live in liberal cities, much of the west is still
uncomfortable with the premise.

E.g. – The MP from my hometown (Glyn Davies:
[http://www.theyworkforyou.com/mp/24739/glyn_davies/montgomer...](http://www.theyworkforyou.com/mp/24739/glyn_davies/montgomeryshire))
has consistently voted against same-sex marriage, and many in the area where
I'm from would likely agree with his vote.

It's strange to think that in China, of all places (because of what we read
about censorship, and other conditions) would have a more understanding
attitude towards something that on our side of the planet is still seen as
undesirable by a probable majority. There aren't many western corporations
that would have gambled on the purchase of Grindr, and not because it can't be
profitable, but because of how it could be interpreted by shareholders and
society at large.

I don't have the measurements, and the valuations of Tinder are generally
outlandish, but it would be interesting to compare their valuations based on
membership numbers, purely to see which orientation (based on the mean) the
Chinese market values more highly in this industry.

